# Looking for players in Allentown PA, Chicago IL or Washington DC



## Sully (May 27, 2005)

Was transfured back to PDX Portland OR.  Nolonger in Allentown of able to make games outside the Vancouver WA or Portland OR area.
Sully


----------



## Sully (Aug 24, 2005)

I've been here for 4 months now and still no games...  I live in Allentown PA and am still looking for a local game.  (Will also take one in Chicago.)  My schedual is now fleshing out to something remotly steady.  Curently have Tuesday/Wednsady off.  This will change in September sometime.  I can host a game at my place in the evenings.  Only request is for mature players (and 1 good speller   ) other then that I'm pretty flexible.  I can game on days I work if the game ends early, like 2200.  I work at 0430 till 1300ish.  I curently have no car (this will change in next 30 days), but do get around with bike and buss.

I'm 27 years old and been gaming for over 10 years.  Curently in the mood for D&D 3.5e but will settle for just about any system.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 26, 2005)

Which part of Chicago? The Tuesday group I game with may be missing a player come this fall.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi-

If you wanna join are tuesday group, which Joel K. and I are apart of, your invited. we play from 630 pm to around 1030 pm. Right now, we are going through the witch fire triology being DM'ed ablely by Rebecca.



Scott


----------



## Sully (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be in Chicago tue the 30th.  Thats tomarrow.  I am meeting some people for lunch to discuss D&D.  If you would like to join us you are more then welcom.  Thanks for the invite!  If possable I would like to meet you guys tomarrow.  I was originaly going to fly back tomarrow evening but, if you are up to it, I could stay 'till wendsday and see your game/meet the group.  (We could talk it over durring lunch.)  My Flight will get in around 1030 and I was expecting to leave around 1730 if I come home the same day.  If I saty the extra day I can leave as late as 1300ish the next day.  Because I fly to Chicago I am limited to where ever CTA can take me.  I am going to Penney's for lunch I think.  Its off the damon stop on Blue Line.  Email me with a phone number I can reach you at.  This is the last time I will get to a computer before getting to Chicago.  gwsully@hotmail.com


----------



## Mageblast (Sep 8, 2005)

I live in Westmont Chicago and would love to find a group that plays during week(evenings) and weekends(anytime).  I played for several years on the 3.0 and 3.5 edition.  I am willing to travel in chicago area, new to area but sure i can find location.   

Contact me by email:  thecoolone2@hotmail.com  and ill give ya the phone number when ya send email.


----------



## Sully (Sep 11, 2005)

My schedual just changed! I HATE THIS!  My boss can't make up her mind.  My days off are now Monday Tuesday.  Instead of tuesday wednsday.  So, if a game is in Chicago I will be availible for it on MONDAYS now.  Just after I get an invite to a tuesday group to...  I'll be in Chicago on buisness from sep. 11 - 16.  If any one wants to meet for dinner or something.  I'll be out of meetings/training by 5p 1700 local or 2200 zulu time.
Contact me via this thread or email me at gwsully@hotmail.com


----------

